# Does 'legs in the air' work?



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

quick question: 

Do you put your legs in the air or stand on your head for 20mins after bms? Does this work or is it an old wives tale?

I nearly asked the nurse today but i thought she would laugh at me! 

Reggierob
xx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey reggierob

anything is worth a try right?  

There's no evidence that certain lovemaking positions, such as keeping your legs in the air afterwards, can help you get pregnant. Sperm can swim fast enough without the help of gravity. 

The main thing is to try to make love often! Remember that sperm can live inside the womb for 3 days.

Troll
xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure about legs in the air (I tried it, but no luck), but I do lay still for 30 min after BMS to give the little fellas a chance 
apparently, 30min is all they need, if they haven't made it through the ol' cervix by then, then they aren't good enough swimmers to complete the challenge.  

I'm sure gravity would help, so no BMS with the girlie on top and no standing BMS etc...

PoDdy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is some thoughts that by raising your bum slightly (pillow underneath, handstands etc), this can help the sperm on their way ie gravity......however, you don't want to raise your bum too much because otherwise the sperm may pool around the cervix and not actually be able to get through it.

Best positions are those where there's deep penetration so gets sperm as close to cervix as possible.....and not getting up for around 20 mins or so after sex.

I remember this was discussed in some depth ages ago so perhaps try using the search facility and see what old threads it throws up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im hoping this works or otherwise im making myself looking look a right looney   lifting my bum slightly with legs in the air for 30 mins!!!

Make sure ur DP/H doesnt get his camera out though!!!  could get ya glowing red


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, DH suggested a gravity defying position - it was hilarious trying to make it work and we ended up falling around in hysterics  .  It took a while to bring the romance back, but it was well worth experimenting


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hello girls,

i'm glad someone asked this! lol, were on day 11, so had bms last night   and i did the legs in the air for the first time last night and my dp was in stitches! lol, and it don't half hurt your legs after a while!, anythings worth a shot eh?!  

caz x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

You lot really  made me laugh when I just read your posts! So glad to hear everyone else is doing the legs in the air lying still for 3o mins etc, don't feel such a ninny now!!!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

This made me chuckle  

But i did it with my 2   

Good luck Hun

Kelli


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

lol i did ask my nurse 2day!!! she said not to get up straight away as it is a good idea to give them a bit of a chance to swim to the tubes xxx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

ya i when i done my donor insemation had my legs up and hips under a pillow for an hour and half and i didnt pee for 4 hours all i can say it was painfull thhe fun we have ay ladies lol x


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

I was told by my consultant that 'legs in the air' will only help if your womb is anterverted (forward womb, so cervix is at the back) 
if you womb is retroverted (backwards womb, so cervix is forwards) then you need to lay on your front with your bum in the air.... I did the 'legs in the air' thing for four months before being told my womb is retroverted  
so now lay on my tummy after bms....

hope this helps girls... BABY DUST TO ALL !!


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

wow i was wondering myself. Thanks ladies. I find myself with my legs in the air after the act?? i was wondering about deep pen and as much as it hurts sometimes i have to bare it.
I will keep on doing it


----------

